# New peacock bass



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres some pics of my new peacock bass, there very small about 1-2" and currently in my 10 gal until they grow alittle bit, because they will get owned in my bigger tank.

View attachment 67346


View attachment 67347


View attachment 67348


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet







Peacocks are awesome









I've seen some of those (1,5" in size for 12,50 euro's a piece) at my LFS, and I really had the resist taking them home with me. How fast do they grow, and how large do they get?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice fish but that is one sriously ugly tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Jonas, If you feed these guys well, they can grow almost 2" a month and they rarely get over 20" in a home aquarium (but closer to 30" in the wild).

they look good, keep us updated









And also, if those little rosy reds are for them, I would highly recomend getting them on pellets while they can still be weaned off live food pretty easily


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Jonas, If you feed these guys well, they can grow almost 2" a month and they rarely get over 20" in a home aquarium (but closer to 30" in the wild).[snapback]1088483[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info, mate








What size tank would they require for life (say 2 or 3 fish)? Something like a 6ft long, 24" deep tank?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sick sh*t. Nice pbs.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Jonas, If you feed these guys well, they can grow almost 2" a month and they rarely get over 20" in a home aquarium (but closer to 30" in the wild).
> 
> they look good, keep us updated
> 
> ...


no those rosies aren't for them, there just int he bait tank for now because i have no where to put them atm. If I put them in my 180 gallon they'd get shreaded by my other fish, and possibly my larger peacock bass. Im goign to take them to my dads for awhile and sotp by every day and powerfeed them. My parents only live 3 minutes away.hahaha FREE FOOD for me and the fish



WolfFish said:


> nice fish but that is one sriously ugly tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ya its just a bait tank, and its going to be enclosed once i finish my stand, so nobody will see it unless they open the door.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Jonas, If you feed these guys well, they can grow almost 2" a month and they rarely get over 20" in a home aquarium (but closer to 30" in the wild).[snapback]1088483[/snapback]​
> ...


For the most part, they are shoaling fish. So I think a 6x2x2 (180) would hold 3 for quite a while


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

you luckey bastard


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah getting them off live food isnt that hard. it took me like 3 days. mine ate pellets after a while cuz he was hungry


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice fish dude, the feeders are as big as them
lol


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Id love to see pics of them in your bigger tank.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> yeah getting them off live food isnt that hard. it took me like 3 days. mine ate pellets after a while cuz he was hungry
> [snapback]1089088[/snapback]​


Yea my bigger ones, (about 3-4" ) love to eat pellets, frozen krill, and blood worms. I will give them a treat of live food maybe once every 2 weeks!

But ya i just have to train these guys like i did the others.



King Oscar said:


> wow nice fish dude, the feeders are as big as them
> lol
> [snapback]1089091[/snapback]​


Haha yea they sure are, i hope the rosie reds dont kill them!







playin.



waspride said:


> Id love to see pics of them in your bigger tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya i'll get some pics 4 ya bro, the 180 gal is still a little couldy so the pics look like crap at the moment. But i'll get some by the end of the week.

Thansk Mauls


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Where did you get those peacock bass?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

supragtsxr said:


> Where did you get those peacock bass?
> [snapback]1114845[/snapback]​


i got them of aquabid, there pretty hard to find on there, i check like once a week.

I have some extra's if ur intrested


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres an updated pic, i took them out of that 10 gallon, and moved a 20 gallon underneath my 180 gallon. There growing pretty good. I figure in less than a month i'll put them in my 180 gallon and they shoudln't get bothered by anything.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sweet man, get some tems, there cooler.

and mono and ocells get 18-30, round 24" in tanks

tems get 24-36, round 30" in tanks

and then the 2 other species are not seen in aquariums, one reaching quotes of 48-52", and the other was just discovered and is not known on size

then need atlleast a 30" deep tank for life


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres some updated pics, almost 3 months later. They have grown very well.










View attachment 76932


View attachment 76933


View attachment 76934


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yo mauls, there is a fish store over by me that has a peacock, about 4 incher for 8 bucks, thought you might be interested.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

At my LFS there are 6 for £55 EACH is this normal price.


----------



## rumblesushi (Jul 18, 2005)

doesn't surprise me, they are quite hard to find in england


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They definately have grown a lot since you first got them. Besides that they still look great. You did a pretty good job taking care of them









Do you still keep them seperated or are they already swimming in the big tank?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> They definately have grown a lot since you first got them. Besides that they still look great. You did a pretty good job taking care of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man! I got them in the 180 now, there about the same size as all the other fish, and they bully the tank when it comes to feeding time haha.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> yo mauls, there is a fish store over by me that has a peacock, about 4 incher for 8 bucks, thought you might be interested.
> [snapback]1198890[/snapback]​


i would but i already have 3 with is goign to be too many when they get bigger.

But thats a good price man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looking fantastic! Nice color and healthy look to them!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

the ones at my LFS are labeled speckled peacock bass


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

They look awesome mauls great job growing them out, the colors are amazing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil guys other then the rainbow gravel


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

the look awesome


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres an updated pic of one of them, took this jan 13th

View attachment 94163


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was wondering who dug up this old thread!









Awesome pic though! Great to see that they've grown and are doing well..


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome, those fish rock :nod:


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow what an improvment. Do you breed rosy reds?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Scott C said:


> wow what an improvment. Do you breed rosy reds?


no, i dont really feed them live fish, i just did that when they were litle so they would eat, and other than they they've only eaten goldfish 3 times in their life, only when i go out of town, i dump about two dozen in there. other than that they eat pellets, bloodworms and krill


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome stuff, Mauls








Must be great (and rewarding) watching those little farts grow to such beautiful predators!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mauls said:


> Heres an updated pic of one of them, took this jan 13th
> 
> View attachment 94163


awesome pics!!!!!

but you do realize its not the best to be mixing SA/CA cichlids with africans??? the SA/CA cichlids requiring a PH of 6.5-7 and the frontosa needing 8.5-9 PH

some how they are surviving together which amazes me so im guessing your PH is somewhat nutral to both species. amazon river and lake tanganika in the same tank, who woulda thunk it









if this was a cichlid site people would be flamming your ass like a t bone steak man lol

Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Heres an updated pic of one of them, took this jan 13th
> 
> View attachment 94163


awesome pics!!!!!

but you do realize its not the best to be mixing SA/CA cichlids with africans??? the SA/CA cichlids requiring a PH of 6.5-7 and the frontosa needing 8.5-9 PH

some how they are surviving together which amazes me so im guessing your PH is somewhat nutral to both species. amazon river and lake tanganika in the same tank, who woulda thunk it









if this was a cichlid site people would be flamming your ass like a t bone steak man lol

Dan
[/quote]

yes i relize that they are from different parts of the world, and require different ph, but i do believe that fish can adapt, but only so much, so like you said my ph is pretty neutral, doing my best to keep it at 7.5, which is a little low for the fronts, but they will be fine. And my water temp is at 83-85. The fronts haven't shown any signs of stress, and i have raised one of the fronts from a very small size. So i dont see a problem mixing these type of fish. So i could careless if someone flammed me on a cichlid site, i will do whatever i want with my tank, and do my best to take care of the fish in it.


----------

